# Why Should We Read Or Listen To Gurbani Daily ?



## singhbj (Mar 13, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

Why should we read or listen to Gurbani daily ?

An old Farmer lived on a farm in the mountains with his young grandson. Each morning Grandpa was up early sitting at the kitchen table reading Gurbani (Nitnem). 

His grandson wanted to be just like him and tried to imitate him in every way he could. One day the grandson asked, "Grandpa! I try to read the Nitnem just like you but I don't understand it and what I do understand I forget. What good does reading the Nitnem do?" The Grandfather quietly turned from putting coal in the stove and replied, "Take this coal basket down to the river and bring me back a basket of water." 

The boy did as he was told, but all the water leaked out before he got back to the house. The grandfather laughed and said, "You'll have to move a little faster next time," and sent him back to the river with the basket to try again. This time the boy ran faster, but again the basket was empty before he returned home. Out of breath, he told his grandfather that it was impossible to carry water in a basket, and he went to get a bucket instead. 

The old man said, "I don't want a bucket of water; I want a basket of water. You're just not trying hard enough," and he went out the door to watch the boy try again. At this point, the boy knew it was impossible, but he wanted to show his grandfather that even if he ran as fast as he could, the water would leak out before he got back to the house. The boy again dipped the basket into river and ran hard, but when he reached his grandfather the basket was again empty. Out of breath, he said, "See Grandpa, it's useless!" "So you think it is useless?" The old man said, "Look at the basket." The boy looked at the basket and for the first time realized that the basket was different. It had been transformed from a dirty old coal basket and was now clean, inside and out. Son, that's what happens when you do your Nitnem. 

One might not understand or remember everything, but when one read's Gurbani, both body & soul will become pure. That is the work of WAHEGURU jeeo in our lives.

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 13, 2008)

My humble opinion, and I love the stories and parables you post --

We do not HAVE to read Gurbani or recite Gurbani daily!  No one is making anyone do it. But once it becomes part of your life, the change in outlook and attitude starts almost immediately. And over time the benefits are huge. It begins to affect even the people around us all in good ways.

Gurbani is unlike other scripture -- the message is never in the form of threats and warnings from on high. Guruji is never speaking in anger. Never. The message is always a message of hope and a message that lifts us up and teaches a better way.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 13, 2008)

After a while, the basket will get soggy, and will become useless. Then it would be thrown out. What good does that do?


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 13, 2008)

Bhagat ji,

Not sure what you mean in your comment. Sometimes I need a little more information. Hope you don't mind elaborating. :2:

Not so hip bhenj


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 13, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> After a while, the basket will get soggy, and will become useless. Then it would be thrown out. What good does that do?



not if the basket is made of steel...


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 13, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> not if the basket is made of steel...


nice one!!  wait... then it might rust...


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 13, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Bhagat ji,
> 
> Not sure what you mean in your comment. Sometimes I need a little more information. Hope you don't mind elaborating. :2:
> 
> Not so hip bhenj


Well, I was quite serious actually. That's the "hole" in that analogy of why we should read gurbani. Get it hole? Hole in the basket, hole in the analogy... uh.. never mind. Anyway, I think we can come up with better stories/ better reasoning. How about, read Gurbani so we can learn about our religion? Simple and to the point. So what I really meant was the the analogy doesn't really work as one could say too much water (gurbani) will make basket (you) soggy, and worthless. 

... 
my dad gave me a basket to get water... 
The water kept falling out... but it cleaned the basket...  
People that take everything literally (like some members on SPN) won't understand this. If this was gurbani they will think they are baskets made of plant material. :rofl!!:  Second, they will get another reason to be vegetarians :rofl!!: and put down non-vegetarians. "Gurbani says were are baskets, which are made of plants, so we should only eat plants!" :rofl!!:


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 13, 2008)

Bhagat ji

I understand now. Actually I am one of those people who frequently doesn't get the point of fables and allegories. In any cultural tradition. Sometimes I do.  Rarely! Kind of not even on the continuum from literal to figurative in the fable and allegory department. :{-  So thanks for explaining your point of view. 

As for your other comments-- Frequently the problem is not always a literal turn of mind. Sometimes the reasoning goes like this. Guruji says _that the soul-bride adorns herself with ornaments, yet still she does not please her Husband Lord._ Then some will conclude that Sikhs should not wear jewelry. When they see a 3HO lady wearing bangle bracelets on both arms, the reaction is one of total horror. That kind of thing. as if _it goes against Gurbani to wear jewelry_. :hmm:

But those are arguments I try to avoid because it is really hard to discuss these things with someone against their will and understanding. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 13, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Bhagat ji
> 
> I understand now. Actually I am one of those people who frequently doesn't get the point of fables and allegories. In any cultural tradition. Sometimes I do. Rarely! Kind of not even on the continuum from literal to figurative in the fable and allegory department. :{- So thanks for explaining your point of view.
> 
> ...


Agreed on the soul bride thing. That's whats called taking the sentence out of context. It happens quite often actually, and you definetly cannot argue (or very hard to argue) with these people because the context they put their sentence in, would be interpreted how they have done it.


----------



## singhbj (Mar 15, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> As for your other comments-- Frequently the problem is not always a literal turn of mind. Sometimes the reasoning goes like this. Guruji says _that the soul-bride adorns herself with ornaments, yet still she does not please her Husband Lord._ Then some will conclude that Sikhs should not wear jewelry. When they see a 3HO lady wearing bangle bracelets on both arms, the reaction is one of total horror. That kind of thing. as if _it goes against Gurbani to wear jewelry_. :hmm:
> 
> But those are arguments I try to avoid because it is really hard to discuss these things with someone against their will and understanding. Just my thoughts.


 
Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

aad0002 ji,

ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਆਭੂਖਨ ਪਹਿਰੀਜੈ ॥ 
जिह प्रसादि आभूखन पहिरीजै ॥ 
Jih parsāḏ ābẖūkẖan pehrījai. 
By His Grace, you wear decorations; 

ਮਨ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਕਿਉ ਆਲਸੁ ਕੀਜੈ ॥ 
मन तिसु सिमरत किउ आलसु कीजै ॥ 
Man ṯis simraṯ ki&shy;o ālas kījai. 
O mind, why are you so lazy? Why don't you remember Him in meditation?

Source: Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

It is only with God's grace that one wears decorations (jewellery, ornaments)
but why should one forget to chant God's name ? 

Whereas it is not mandatory to wear decorations but if one does so then one should always remember WAHEGURU jeeo (the Great Giver).


ਦਦਾ ਦਾਤਾ ਏਕੁ ਹੈ ਸਭ ਕਉ ਦੇਵਨਹਾਰ ॥ 
ददा दाता एकु है सभ कउ देवनहार ॥ 
Ḏaḏā ḏāṯā ėk hai sabẖ ka&shy;o ḏėvanhār. 
DADDA: The One Lord is the Great Giver; He is the Giver to all. 

ਦੇਂਦੇ ਤੋਟਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ ਅਗਨਤ ਭਰੇ ਭੰਡਾਰ ॥ 
देंदे तोटि न आवई अगनत भरे भंडार ॥ 
Ḏėŉḏė ṯot na āvī agnaṯ bẖarė bẖandār. 
There is no limit to His Giving. His countless warehouses are filled to overflowing. 

Source: Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## singhbj (Mar 15, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

A true story of a man and his uncles response...

Man had come to see Uncle after many years not having seen him. Uncle had become a baptised Sikh in the meantime.

Man asked Uncle: "What do we need Guru for these days, we are well off and people are becoming more well off in these new countries".

Uncle said: "Acha ji, can you do this, could you go bring me some water to quench my thirst?"

Man said: "Acha! Challo I will go bring you some water"

Man goes off into the kitchen and comes back to Uncle stating 'here you go, now tell me what you think'.

Uncle replies: "Eh, what is this, I asked for some water".

Man replies: "This is water"

Uncle says: "No it is not, I asked for water, you have brought me water in a glass!"

Man says: "How else could I get you the water to quench your thirst?"

Thinking for a moment, man steps back for a moment.

Uncle says: "Ah so you understand now, the human body is always requiring water, without it it will fade to dust. But how can one attain the water from afar when it is not brought to us in a vessel. Those who have reached the streams and lakes have their thirst quenched for all times, but those of us who are far away from there, how we will quench our thirsts?"

Man says: "Yes uncle Ji, I now understand"

Uncle says: "Yes, Gurubani is the Sweet Nectar, the True Guru is the vessel that carries us across. The Shabad is Pure and drinking it we become pure so that we may once again merge as a drop into the Expansive Ocean from which we have come."

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 15, 2008)

Singhbj,

I always appreciate your turn of mind. You always find the shabad that explains the balance (not the right word) that is in Gurbani. We are blessed by a God whose giving is endless, whose mercy is endless. His hukam is not about who wears ear-rings and who does not wear ear-rings. It is about not forgetting Him. It is about allowing Him to enter and change us from within. Neither austerities nor decorations  - bring us closer nor keep us from Him. He asks only that we remember Him in prayer, meditation, and worship. So awesome is this God! So good a Friend. 

 ਜਿਹ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ਆਭੂਖਨ  ਪਹਿਰੀਜੈ ॥ 
Jih parsāḏ ābẖūkẖan pehrījai. 
By His Grace, you wear decorations; 

 ਮਨ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਕਿਉ  ਆਲਸੁ  ਕੀਜੈ ॥ 
Man ṯis simraṯ ki*o ālas kījai. 
O mind, why are you so lazy? Why don't you remember Him in meditation?

Uncle says: "Yes, Gurubani is the Sweet Nectar, the True Guru is the vessel that carries us across. The Shabad is Pure and drinking it we become pure so that we may once again merge as a drop into the Expansive Ocean from which we have come.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 15, 2008)

singhbj said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa
> Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> A true story of a man and his uncles response...
> ...


Cmon people we can do better!


----------



## Singhstah (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ ok

"Vaheguroo"

nothing gets better than that 


anyway the reason we listen to and read gurbani is to invoke bairaag so that we start japping naam.
Gurbani is extremely deep, and it shouldnt be considered as just literature, bani is Vaheguroo himself, so there can be nothing but benefit from reading/listening to bani, even if we do not understand it. Reading bani is being in the sangat of Vaheguroo himself.
Furthermore nobody actually reads bani, but moreso Guroo Maharaj himself reads it to his sikh, so bani reading is never pointless as it is Guroo Sahib himself who chose for the Sikh to read it.


----------



## singhbj (May 20, 2008)

*The Spiritual Importance of Reciting Gurbani Daily - By Bhai Sahib Bhai Joginder Singh Jee Talwara*


*Question:*
*When once an understanding of some Baanee is obtained then what is the benefit of reading it over and over again on a daily basis?*

*Answer:*
Every _Gursikh_ who has partaken of _Amrit_ (undergone the initiation ceremony of the _Khaalsaa_), receives an injunction from the _panj pi-aa-ray_, the five beloveds at the time of the _Amrit_ ceremony to daily, with regularity, read or recite the following _Baanees_:

*At the ambrosial hours of the morning:*
Sree Jap Jee Sahib.
Sree Jaap Sahib.
Sree Tav-parsaad Savayeh.
Sree Bayntee Chaupa-ee.
Sree Anand Sahib (full).

*In the evening (dusk):*
Sree Sodhar Rahraas Sahib.

*At night just before sleeping:*
Sree Sohilaa Sahib.

As the above _Baanees_ are read or recited regularly on a daily basis, they are also called _Nitnaym dee-aan Baanee-aan, _meaningthe _Baanees_ that are read or recited regularly on a daily basis.

Rationally the reply to the above question is as follows:

*1 *
The first responsibility of every _Gursikh_ is to nurture the commands of the Guru through thought, word and deed.

*Acting according the instructions of the Guru is the performance of the Sikh life.*(Bhai Gurdas Jee)

In the spiritual field the spiritual growth of a seeker depends entirely on ‘_Gur-parsaad’_, the blessings of the Guru. The ‘Blessings of the Guru’ simply cannot be obtained in exchange for any effort. To become its beneficiary the principal condition is total self-surrender. To lead the life of a disciple total self-surrender is the first step. A person who has surrendered to the Guru finds that the effort that is needed continues to come naturally to him. The desire for self-development creates a joy in the disciple to cultivate all the Guru’s _hukam_ or commands. The virtues thus inculcated in a disciple, eventually leads him on to become a _‘Gurmukh’_, Guru-orientated. 

*2*
Making excuses for not complying with the Guru’s commands is regarded as a clear sign of lack of faith and impoliteness. This is equivalent to the sin of criticizing the omniscience (all encompassing knowledge) of the Guru. According to a proverb which means ‘someone who has no intention of doing something, manufactures mountains of excuses for not doing it’, making excuses for not complying with the commands of the Guru is a clear sign of one’s lack of intention to abide by them. The mind of a corrupt man who becomes its (the mind’s) tool, will make him dance like a monkey and treading the path of aimless wandering, his current life and the life hereafter is ruined. In the spiritual sphere becoming a ‘disciple of the mind’ or a ‘_manmukh_’ is considered to be an appalling sin.

*3*
In our physical body the struggle between good microbes (bacteria) and bad microbes is an ongoing process. We repeatedly do many things in our daily life to strengthen the good bacteria, or keep the harmful bacteria under check. For example we daily clean our stomach, brush our teeth, bathe, eat, exercise, rest etc. Doing these things repeatedly on a daily basis appears to be beneficial for a disease free life. The truth is that, by repeatedly doing any action in any sphere, man’s experimental nature develops and it is in this skill or practice that the secret of progress lays. Like physical wellbeing, mental health is even more essential. In our mind the struggle between good and bad thoughts is continually going on. To keep the mind healthy and strong it is essential that it continually keeps developing a healthy thought-process. Gurbaanee is the principal source of this healthy thought-process and in every aspect of life it provides guidance. On one side Gurbaanee provides peace and serenity by extinguishing the fire of desire and on other side man achieves the supreme status through its blessings.


"Amrith baanee har har thaeree ||
Sun sun hovai param gath maeree ||
Jalan bujhee seethal hoe manooaa 
Sathigur kaa dharasan paaeae jeeo ||1||"

*The Word of Your Bani, Lord, is Ambrosial Nectar.*
*Hearing it again and again, I am elevated to the supreme heights.*
*The burning within me has been extinguished, and my mind has been cooled and soothed, by the Blessed Vision of the True Guru. ||1||*

So for a healthy and joyous life it is essential that man continuously remains under the influence of _Gurbaanee_. The minimum daily target set by the ‘_Khaalsaa_ Code of Conduct’ needs to be honoured at all cost, for to miss doing it or allowing some form of weakness to set in, will render one foul of the _Khaalsaa_ Code of Conduct thereby depriving him of the Guru’s pleasure. It must be remembered that residing within the body are lust, anger, greed, attachment and egotism, the five evil passions, which continually keep imposing themselves on the mind. _Gurbaanee_ is the only protection to remain safe and secure from them. _Gurbaanee_ is not simply intellectual knowledge. It is divine knowledge-filled ambrosial substance, the mainstay of the consciousness, the food for the soul. By availing oneself of the Guru’s teachings man becoming spiritually strong, and does not get drowned in materialistic misdeeds.

*4 *
Many a time after cleaning a room we close it up. No one ever enters the room, but the next day when we open it up we see dust on the glass and on the white bed- sheets etc. We are surprised. Where did the dust come from. How did the dust come into a closed room. The wise ones know that as the atmosphere is polluted, the dust particles keep floating continually into the room through tiny openings. Therefore cleaning the room daily with regularity is an absolute must. In the same way, living in this world under the influence of _maya_ or materialism, the pollution attached to the mind too, needs to be removed regularly with the pure water of _Gurbaanee_. 

*5*
Actions that we regularly perform over and over again become a part of our habit over a period of time and gradually our habits and rites become ingrained. A child repeats his multiplication tables over and over again and this regular repetitive action results in the multiplication tables diffusing into his sub-conscious mind. Multiplication tables learnt in this way help one solve difficult problems in no time at all. Remember this, when evil and immorality makes a strike out of the blue, most of the time the intellect does not work, in fact the consciousness becomes paralysed. At such a time of reckoning that habit or rite that has been ingrained through regular practice comes in handy. This is why the wise Guru has given the _hukam_ or directive to continue repeating the Naam, or keep reading the _Baanee_. Guru Ji says:


"Nith out(h) gaavahu prabh kee baanee ||
Aat(h) pehar har simarahu praanee ||2||"

*Rise early, and sing the Glorious Word of God’s Bani.*
*Twenty-four hours a day, meditate in remembrance on the Lord, O mortal. ||2||*


"Baar baar har kae gun gaavo ||
Gur gam bhaedh s har kaa paavo ||1|| rehaao ||"

*Sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord each and every day.*
*Meeting with the Guru, you shall come to know the mystery of the Lord. ||1||Pause||*

And together with this a reminder is given:


"Jai than baanee visar jaae ||
Jio pakaa rogee vilalaae ||1||"

*That body, which forgets the Word of the Guru’s Bani,*
*cries out in pain, like a chronic patient. ||1||*

Source: Singhs at Crossroads » Gurmat


----------



## BKaur (May 21, 2008)

Early morning Shabad gives me peace of Mind and  I feel great


----------



## Sikh80 (May 21, 2008)

Whenever I recite jap ji sahib , the mind becomes cool and serene and in tune with the nature, just a great experience in itself as if soul is uplifted;but happens only sometimes.
It gives  peace and soothes the mind ; but it happens sometimes. It is also not essential that i understand or not. Most of it i do. But I have stopped asking questions.may be with time the meanings shall unfold themselves.


----------



## pk70 (May 22, 2008)

*All jio

I dont want to lie, while simply reciting Gurbani, I could never got centered to Guru Message, mind keeps jumping from Guru message to my own day to day issues; however, while studying it regularly, affect of it becomes eminent and lasting many Guru vaak stay imprinted in mind; and  I feel we should love Gurbani and spend as much time as we can to study and understanding it.If simply reciting works for some otherwise, it is fine.*


----------

